# Oracle: PL/SQL und Java



## Lordi (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Ist es eigentlich möglich mittels JDBC ein PL/SQL Statement an eine Oracle Datenbank zu senden als ob es ein normales SQL Statement wäre?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (30. Jul 2007)

Was soll das denn für ein PL/SQL-Statement sein?


----------



## abollm (30. Jul 2007)

Lordi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich möglich mittels JDBC ein PL/SQL Statement an eine Oracle Datenbank zu senden als ob es ein normales SQL Statement wäre?



Im Grunde genommen: ja

Hier einmal ein Beispiel zum Aufruf ei. PL/SQL-Funktion resp. Package-Funktion:



```
[..]
   // Verbindung zur Datenbank
    Connection conn =
      DriverManager.getConnection (url, USER, PASSWORD);
    System.out.println ("USER: " + USER+"\n");
    // Aufruf einer SP mit IN und OUT Parameter
    //String query = "begin :1 := sp_listEmp; end;";

    // PL/SQL-Aufruf vorbereiten
    CallableStatement call =
       conn.prepareCall ("{ ? = call ac_nsuppl.sf_searchSupplierByID (?)}");
[..]
```


----------



## chocx (3. Dez 2007)

[*03-12-07.txt]


----------

